# They did terrible things.



## seitt

Greetings

Please, what is the best way to translate the following?
“They did terrible things.”

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## Eltheza

Hello Simon!

I'll have a go to start things off...

Εκαναν φρικτά/φρικιαστικά/φρικαλέα πρα(γ)ματα.

These adjectives are often translated as atrocious, gruesome, horrendous, horrific.

Does this fit your context?


----------



## sotos

Or "φοβερά πράγματα", depending on the context.


----------



## Eltheza

The problem with "φοβερά πράγματα" is that it could mean "(they did) fantastic/amazing things" i.e. with a positive meaning, couldn't it?

'Terrible things' could never have a positive meaning.


----------



## Andrious

Yes, "φοβερό" may have positive meaning, too. It would be better to choose between φρικτά/φρικιαστικά/φρικαλέα/απαίσια/τρομακτικά.


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks for your back-up, Andrious!


----------



## seitt

Much obliged to you all!


----------



## sotos

You can't call "φρικτά" terrible things such as a child bitting up another child.


----------



## Andrious

Unless if the kid survived the attack with a couple of fingers less...


----------

